# Wine in beer bottles



## Lilocsprings (Jun 6, 2017)

Has anyone bottled Wine in beer bottles before? I want to put my skeeter pee in them to help with portions


----------



## WI_Wino (Jun 7, 2017)

Yep, works great.


----------



## AkTom (Jun 7, 2017)

I do all the time. It's nice to have single servings.


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 7, 2017)

*Bottling in a beer bottle*

Do you cork the beer bottle? Do the corks fit?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 7, 2017)

Lilocsprings said:


> Do you cork the beer bottle? Do the corks fit?



I believe they mean to seal it with beer caps. These and the requisite capper are readily available at home-brew stores.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jun 7, 2017)

I use beer bottles for "leftover wine at bottling" and cap with a crown cap for long storage. If for just a few days a #7 tapered cork works. Find them at:
https://labelpeelers.com/7-tapered-corks-100-bag/


Mike


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 8, 2017)

My favorite beer bottle for Skeeter Pee are Groulch bottles. Swing tops, great on boat or picnics. Rubber seals can be replaced after 4-5 uses for 10cents. Have had S P in them for a year with no issues. Roy


----------



## knifemaker (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been doing it for years, both skeeter pee, and all of the dragon blood variants. Have always used used crown caps and have never had a problem, but then I don't usually have the opportunity to age these wines for long as I have an extended family that is always waiting in line for a case or two.


----------

